# 2000 max shifting



## scd3 (Jan 22, 2004)

i recently purchased a used 2000 max s/e and noticed that it has a problem getting out of 1st (it's an automatic). It seems to rev really high before shifting. I remember test riding the same car (when it was new) and noticed it on two seperate, new cars. can the trans be electronically reprogrammed to shift earlier or is that a dream?? can anything be done to correct this issue??


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

scd3 said:


> i recently purchased a used 2000 max s/e and noticed that it has a problem getting out of 1st (it's an automatic). It seems to rev really high before shifting. I remember test riding the same car (when it was new) and noticed it on two seperate, new cars. can the trans be electronically reprogrammed to shift earlier or is that a dream?? can anything be done to correct this issue??


my 2k is doing that too at 60k miles. trans was slipping my old bmw did it too. and yes, i believe that would be a dream. you can fix it with lots of $$$. 

good luck.


----------

